# hello, would like to share some pictures with you



## Jenn (Mar 20, 2007)

Just wanted to show off my little mantis. The site is great and has been a big help to me.






















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## stevesm (Mar 20, 2007)

Gorgeous little mantis


----------



## Jenn (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, don't laugh I can be a little strange at times. :roll:






http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2007)

:lol: sorry  I really am not laughing...hee hee hee, if u cannot have fun with em, I say don't do it!


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 20, 2007)

your not alone jenn, i do things like that with my mantids too. :lol:


----------



## Jenn (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh good, I'm glad I am not the only one... my hubby and kids think I'm crazy.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## Ian (Mar 20, 2007)

Great photos Jenn  

The last one is great...did make me chuckle.


----------



## Isis (Mar 20, 2007)

If you don't mind I will add some more orchid pics (the little female, of course from Yen!)











Ps. I do not take picture like the one on a trolley but I like it very much! It is truly cute!


----------



## stevesm (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb! An Orchid in an Orchid  Great pics Isis.


----------



## Jenn (Mar 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I love the colors on the Orchid flower and your mantis is a beauty.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 20, 2007)

great picture,

absolutly fantastic

love em


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 21, 2007)

Wonderful pics Jenn and Isis!! Sorry Jen, i was actually laughing when I saw at the last pic.... that was funny :lol: sorry!! :lol: the orchid mantis looks like an infant in a trolley.

Isis, now you make me wanna buy a real orchid!!


----------



## Jenn (Mar 21, 2007)

I took that picture in the cart 2 days after she/he got here. Everyone laughs when they see it.

She molted yesterday so I think its time for some new pictures in a couple of days...


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 23, 2007)

Both of you have very nice pictures! I really like the orchid mantis on the orchid flower.


----------

